# BLACKBURN BUCCANEER



## Ron Handgraaf (Sep 11, 2007)

Provisional Pilot's Notes for the M.148, the Buccaneer prototype.
Two seat, low level, long range naval strike aircraft.
Operated by the Royal Navy from aircraft carriers.
Later used from land bases during operation Desert Storm.

Regards

Ron

Blackburn Buccaneer


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks Ron!!


----------

